# lower back pain



## Pinkbear (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey sluts 

So this usually happens to me post back day ( or should I say just after deads) But my lower back is literly dead. Some times I can't bend over to put on my shoes.

I have  tried stretching and foam rolling before , during, and after still doesn't help. I sleep on a heating pad some times to try n help 

I should also mention I'm doing touch n go. Never more then 8 reps at the most. 95% of gym don't let you just drop n reset. I was just kicked out of one for that last year ha. 

I think the slow decline to the ground is one of the main Factors but I could be wrong.. Any suggestions


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 1, 2015)

I can't imagine someone deadlifting 225 for a few reps is having back pains... 

Couple things to try:

Work your abs frequently
Stretch your hips out
Let your low back recover - avoid bb rows, squats etc...
Find a real gym where you are allowed to training properly. Touch and go deadlifting is not going to benefit your tennis game.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 1, 2015)

I hate you all


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 1, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> I hate you all



Thanks.

Also a vid from the side would be helpful. You might just be rounding the lower back and not even realize it.


----------



## Maijah (Mar 1, 2015)

Pinky, don't arch your back so much when your girl is behind you


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 1, 2015)

Without video I'm going to guess it's form and your using more back then legs.


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 1, 2015)

have your tried really stretching your hamstrings out good?  I use to suffer lower back pain for a while and it turns out my hammys were tight and not getting stretched enough.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 1, 2015)

DarksideSix said:


> have your tried really stretching your hamstrings out good?  I use to suffer lower back pain for a while and it turns out my hammys were tight and not getting stretched enough.



Actually when I set up to pull I grab the bar and keep my legs straight and stretch my hammies for about 10-15 sec before each set.

But I will try stretching them more


----------



## DarksideSix (Mar 1, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Actually when I set up to pull I grab the bar and keep my legs straight and stretch my hammies for about 10-15 sec before each set.
> 
> But I will try stretching them more



You have to really stretch them good. Maybe even a few times a day. That's what I ended up doing and it helped a ton.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 1, 2015)

I use the Teeter-hang up and my back pain is gone !!!!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 1, 2015)

Any vaginal discomfort?


----------



## j2048b (Mar 2, 2015)

do a few dumbbell deads inbetween sets, dumbbels held in front of ur legs, not to the sides, straight legged, really helped me stretch out my hammies

or make a chiropractic app....and see if they see anything?


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 2, 2015)

Pink, i have lower back problems if i aggravate i can bulge the lower disks of my back.  One thing i will say is stop the fukn touch and go DL's.  Either find a different gym, or tell ure gym u dont give a shit bexause its ure health.
Do band stretches, foam roll, leg swings and get yourself fully warmed up......


----------



## TheExperiment (Mar 2, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> I use the Teeter-hang up and my back pain is gone !!!!



I was about to recommend the same thing. I know people who swear by the Teeter Hang-Up and use it multiple times a week and they say their lower back pain disappears. 

I need to buy me one but they are kind of expensive (for my budget at least, lol).


----------



## halfwit (Mar 2, 2015)

Hey Pink, where do you look when doing your deadlifts? Picking a spot on the ceiling to keep your neck and spine aligned really can help if it's a form issue. 

Looking to the sides with a load on those spinal erectors is bad juju.  

My .02c


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 2, 2015)

TheExperiment said:


> I was about to recommend the same thing. I know people who swear by the Teeter Hang-Up and use it multiple times a week and they say their lower back pain disappears.
> 
> I need to buy me one but they are kind of expensive (for my budget at least, lol).



I was quoting the commercial bro i have never really used one LOL


----------



## Joliver (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm almost 100% sure you are deadlifting with a anterior pelvic tilt. You should be finishing the lift with a posterior tilt. 

Anterior tilt: like when a chick tries to stick her ass out to impress a dude.
Posterior tilt: dude was impressed with a chicks ass and is banging her-- when he thrusts...posterior tilt.


----------

